# A Problem with FFVII



## polymorphikos (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm not sure if this is the best place to ask, but I just rented Final Fantasy VII, and when I try to run it I get is 

C:\windows\SYSTEM32\AUTOEXEC.NT. The system file is not suitable for running MS-DOS and Microsoft Windows applications. Choose close to terminate the application.

I'm trying to install it, using XP, and whilst I'm aware that it requires 95 to run I have a patch, and I'm not sure that it should affect the installation so much as the actual running.

This seems to be quite the common problem, and I'd deeply appreciate any help.


----------



## aftermath (Jan 4, 2005)

your best bet would be to run that patch or to find another patch. when microsoft created xp, they wanted to fianlly leave dos behind them, but it wasn't really possible to do in one  OS generation. so  they basically got rid of all the funcuality of dos, and just left the shell to run some programs. the new longhorn is supposedly free of dos, but is really really unstable


----------



## polymorphikos (Jan 4, 2005)

Blast. Thanks a heap. Blast


----------



## Leto (Jan 4, 2005)

Had the same trouble with Alpha centauri. Get the patch on the distributor's site and pray that your processor is not too fast.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Feb 8, 2005)

I have the same problem with Cannon Fodder.

I hate Bill Gates!


----------

